# Family Registration Certificate (FRC) for Visa Lodgement



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

HI Guys, 
i need urgent help so please spare fe minutes to reply.
I have to file for my 190 visa within a month and my agent has advised me to arrange Family registration certificate by birth for me and by birth for my wife, as well as our after marriage too.
So is it my dad who would request FRC by birth as well as my father in law? as they have all the family members listed under their name?
I need urgent help. please advise.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Bro you must produce the following, which will act the same:
1) Computerized Marriage Cert. (Nikahnama)
2) Computerized Birth Certificate (Yours and Your Wife's)
3) FRC (Yours, meaning you will go and register details of wife and kids and make your FRC)

If you do not have computerized birth certificates then you maybe required to produce Your paternal FRC and from your wifes side. As for your question, usually in Nadra Executive office, at least at my place, if you take original NICs of parents and family members then Nadra Officials provide you with FRC without the presence of any parent otherwise yes both your father and father in law must forward the request for their side of the family.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> Bro you must produce the following, which will act the same:
> 1) Computerized Marriage Cert. (Nikahnama)
> 2) Computerized Birth Certificate (Yours and Your Wife's)
> 3) FRC (Yours, meaning you will go and register details of wife and kids and make your FRC)
> ...


salam bro thanks.
i do have computerised birth certificate and so do my wife along with computerised marriage certificate.
and also we have our own FRC .
i dont know why my agent is letting me through all this other family frc thingy because one of my married sister does not have her name added to family tree and i need to update her id card before getting one

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

It is not required unless you are putting all these family members and extended family members as dependants, and planning to take them with you.


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

<*SNIP*> *Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*
IBZZ87: FRC is not mandatory at all. You only need Birth certs of you and spouse and a nadra marriage cert.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> It is not required unless you are putting all these family members and extended family members as dependants, and planning to take them with you.


he is on my nerves now.
i called him and he said it is a requirement now and bla bla. its only that my wife's frc is an issue mine and ours after marriage is sorted

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Brother if you are including any of your parents and/or your wife's parents or other family member as dependents then yes FRC is required to show the relation to the dependant.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> Brother if you are including any of your parents and/or your wife's parents or other family member as dependents then yes FRC is required to show the relation to the dependant.


no none of them.
only me and my wifr

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Its not required then. Simply tell the consultant that for some reason you are finding it difficult to obtain FRC. Actually birth certificate is among the few documents which is required and recommended because it contains both parents name and few other details.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> Its not required then. Simply tell the consultant that for some reason you are finding it difficult to obtain FRC. Actually birth certificate is among the few documents which is required and recommended because it contains both parents name and few other details.


well the truth is i am finding it hard to arrange her frc because her only brother wier smart id card is not in country and all of his family members need new smart card and connected family tree before this can be done which is gonna take loads of time.

Ps: today i heard the good news that my wife is pregnant. what would be the circumstances in this case? can i still proceed with her application or do i need any extra stuff in this case

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> Its not required then. Simply tell the consultant that for some reason you are finding it difficult to obtain FRC. Actually birth certificate is among the few documents which is required and recommended because it contains both parents name and few other details.


ok i called him and explained the situation. i said do they ask for it and his answer was no but they can ask.
i was like ok. he said we will ffil the visa wihout it and meanwhile you can continue working on it and if CO asks we will have to then produce it.
mannnn so much stress for one doc

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

They will not ask in your situation, because none of the family members is included as dependent. Even if for some odd reason they may ask, they also give you 28 days time to produce it.


----------

